# Einsteiger "Heimkinosystem" Kaufberatung



## Inreal (6. Januar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Ich bin schon lange an hin und her überlegen und will mir nun endlich ein Heimkinosystem für meinen Fernseher (Philips 32PFL5605H/12) kaufen (Receiver und 5.1 System). Allerdings liegt mein Budget bei 500-600€.
Beim Durchstöbern von einigen Onlineshops bin ich bei folgenden Produkten hängen geblieben und würde nun gerne von euch wissen was sie eurer Meinung nach taugen oder welches Produkt ihr mir stattdessen ans Herz legen würdet.

Receiver:

Yamaha RX-V471 Bl 5.1 AV-Receiver
Yamaha RX-V471 Bl 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Onkyo TX-NR509 5.1 AV-Receiver
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004QO789C/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=

Onkyo TX-SR309 5.1 AV-Receiver
Onkyo TX-SR309 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


5.1 System

JBL SCS 200.5 schwarz
JBL SCS 200.5 schwarz, 5.1 Lautsprechersystem mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Teufel Consono 25
Teufel Consono 25 Heimkino Lautsprecher System 5.1: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir hierzu ein paar Tipps geben könntet. Ich danke euch im Voraus recht herzlich.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2012)

Den Yamaha hab ich selber, der ist sehr gut für den Preis. Da würd ich dann aber bitte nicht so billige Boxen dranmachen, die sind dann idR nicht so dolle. Von den beiden Sets ist es schwer zu sagen, welches besser isr: keine Ahnung, ob das JBL wirklich mal 500€ wert war...  wenn ja, dann wäre das gut. Aber bei 600€ Budget hast Du ja deutlich mehr als 200€ übrig für die Boxen, wenn Du den Yamaha-Receiver nimmst - reiz das dann auch aus, Du wirst so ein System viel viele Jahre behalten. ICH würd sogar eher erstmal nur Frontboxen kaufen, vlt. auch schonmal nen Sub und den Rest nach und nach dazu. Denn dann hast Du 10-20 Jahre was davon.

Diese günstigen Boxensets (bzw. überhaupt so Boxensets mit diesen kleinen Satelliten) haben halt auch den Nachteil, dass die Boxen sehr klein sind - da schaffen die Boxen den Tonbereich zwischen Bass und den Mitten, und das muss der Subwoofer dann übernehmen - das gibt dann einen dumpferen, unschönen Klang, und der Sub fängt auch schneller zu wummern an, weil er mehr tun muss, als er sollte. UNd das, obwohl er vlt. als REINER Sub gar nicht so schlecht wäre.

Oder vlt nimm halt doch einfach mal das JBL, weil es echt günstig ist, sozusagen als Übergangslösung, und nach und nach rüstest Du dann auf. Vor allem für Musik (Stereo) sind halt realativ gute Boxen vorne L+R was schönes. 



Als Beispiel ich hab an meinem Yamaha für vorne L+R zwei Regalboxen dran für damals 800DM, und jetzt neu dazu nen Center Heco Victa 101 (75€), hinten ein Paar JBL Control One (90€) und als Subwoofer einen Yamaha SW030 (130€) http://www.amazon.de/Yamaha-030-Advanced-Subwoofer-Tieft%C3%B6ner/dp/B000V6MZ42/ (bei redcoon.de 130€) . Für vorne L+R würden es auch sicher zwei Heco Victa 301 tun, ca 150€ http://www.amazon.de/Heco-Victa-301-schwarz-Paar/dp/B0042A41OA/ - das würde dann also ca 450€ kosten. Mit den 250€ für den Receiver bist Du bei 700€ - also nicht viel mehr als Dein Budget, aber deutlich besser wegen der größeren Boxen als so ein Komplettset mit den Mini-Satelliten. Du kannst ZB auch erstmal den Center weglassen, oder den Sub.


----------



## Inreal (6. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Diese günstigen Boxensets (bzw. überhaupt so Boxensets mit diesen kleinen Satelliten) haben halt auch den Nachteil, dass die Boxen sehr klein sind - da schaffen die Boxen den Tonbereich zwischen Bass und den Mitten, und das muss der Subwoofer dann übernehmen - das gibt dann einen dumpferen, unschönen Klang, und der Sub fängt auch schneller zu wummern an, weil er mehr tun muss, als er sollte. UNd das, obwohl er vlt. als REINER Sub gar nicht so schlecht wäre.



Das ganze habe ich auch schon des Öfteren gelesen. Merkt man das als Laie den überhaupt auch?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Den Yamaha hab ich selber, der ist sehr gut für den Preis. Da würd ich dann aber bitte nicht so billige Boxen dranmachen, die sind dann idR nicht so dolle. Von den beiden Sets ist es schwer zu sagen, welches besser isr: keine Ahnung, ob das JBL wirklich mal 500€ wert war... wenn ja, dann wäre das gut.



Glaube selber nicht daran das die Boxen mal den Preis gekostet haben, von den sie bei Amazon herunter gesetzt wurden.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Als Beispiel ich hab an meinem Yamaha für vorne L+R zwei Regalboxen dran für damals 800DM, und jetzt neu dazu nen Center Heco Victa 101 (75€), hinten ein Paar JBL Control One (90€) und als Subwoofer einen Yamaha SW030 (130€) http://www.amazon.de/Yamaha-030-Advanced-Subwoofer-Tieftöner/dp/B000V6MZ42/ (bei redcoon.de 130€) . Für vorne L+R würden es auch sicher zwei Heco Victa 301 tun, ca 150€ http://www.amazon.de/Heco-Victa-301-...dp/B0042A41OA/ - das würde dann also ca 450€ kosten. Mit den 250€ für den Receiver bist Du bei 700€ - also nicht viel mehr als Dein Budget, aber deutlich besser wegen der größeren Boxen als so ein Komplettset mit den Mini-Satelliten. Du kannst ZB auch erstmal den Center weglassen, oder den Sub.



Ich glaube, ich werde mir erst mal vernünftige L+R Boxen kaufen. Alles andere macht keinen sinn sein Geld zum Fenster raus zu werfen und nur Schwachsinn zu bekommen. Dann rüste ich das System lieber nach und nach auf.
Kannst du noch andere Boxen empfehlen als die zwei Heco Victa 301??


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2012)

Bei den Boxen, die Du als Einstieg kaufst, hängt es halt davon ab, was Du ausgeben willst/kannst und wie groß die sein dürfen. Die heco 301 sind halt "Regalboxen" und immer noch RELATIV klein, viele haben da eher Standboxen, damit sie dann auch Musik mit viel Power hören können. 


Wegen "merkt man das als Laie": klares *jein*...   Wenn man vorher nur PC-Boxen hatte, ist ein 200-300€-Set betrieben an einem Receiver für 300€ natürlich ein Aufstieg. Wenn man dann aber als Vergleich mal Boxen hört, die 500-600€ kosten ua. weil die größer sind, merkt man ganz sicher den Unterschied, vor allem wenn man für Musik gezielt für vorne L+R pro Box nochmal mehr ausgibt als für die anderen Boxen. Und wenn man DANN überlegt "200-300€ mehr, aber verteilt auf mind 10 Jahre", dann relativiert sich der Betrag wieder.


----------



## Inreal (7. Januar 2012)

Herbboy, erstmal vielen Dank für deine bisherigen Antworten.

Ich werde mir wohl erstmal mit den Yamaha RX-V471 und 2 Standboxen einsteigen (und für diese um die 250€ investieren, so hat man dann immerhin bessere Stereo boxen). 
Dazu habe ich allerdings noch 2-3 fragen.

Gibt es irgendeine Besonderheit bei Standboxen? Sollten sie Bass haben? (Bassreflex??) Wenn ja, kann man sie später noch für ein 5.1System benutzen?
Welche Qualität's Merkmale gibt es / worauf sollte man achten und welches sind so die gängigsten marken?? Von welchen lässt Mann an besten die Finger?
Werden Kabel zum Anschluss an Receiver bei den Boxen mitgeliefert? Wenn nein, worauf sollte man beim Kabelkauf achten?


----------



## Xion4 (7. Januar 2012)

Also bringe ich mal was für 600€ Budget rein:

Denon 1312 + Wharfedale Crystal 3. Für das Geld bekommst neu denke ich nichts besseres.


----------



## HAWX (7. Januar 2012)

Bei Redcoon gibt es oftmals ein Bundle aus einem RX-V371 und einem Jamo 5.0 System was man alternativ noch in Betracht ziehen könnte


----------



## Xion4 (7. Januar 2012)

Jup, wobei das dann deutlich über Budget sein sollte, handelt sich meist um die Jamo S606 HC3, die haben nen recht schlechten Wirkungsgrad und brauchen gut Dampf vom Receiver, zumindest hab ich das schon ein paar mal gelesen, auch wurde mir geraten die Jamos eben nicht zu meinem Denon AVR 1610 zu nehmen weil der da doch schon evtl. etwas zu schwach ist, deswegen hab ich halt die Wharfedales, und der Händler hätte mit den Jamos damals deutlich mehr Geld verdient.

Und ob dann der kleine Yamaha der richtige ist weiß ich nicht so wirklich.

Aber: beide Lautsprecher Sets wären für den Anfang problemlos ohne Subwoofer zu betreiben, und somit die bessere Lösung anstatt einen ein günstiges 5.1 zu kaufen, mehr SPaß hat man definitiv an den Wharfies und den Jamos im Vergleich zu den JBLs und Teufel.


----------



## Inreal (7. Januar 2012)

Warum passt den der RX-V471 nicht zu den Boxen? Zu wenig power?


----------



## HAWX (7. Januar 2012)

Xion4 schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, wobei das dann deutlich über Budget sein sollte, handelt sich meist um die Jamo S606 HC3, die haben nen recht schlechten Wirkungsgrad und brauchen gut Dampf vom Receiver, zumindest hab ich das schon ein paar mal gelesen, auch wurde mir geraten die Jamos eben nicht zu meinem Denon AVR 1610 zu nehmen weil der da doch schon evtl. etwas zu schwach ist, deswegen hab ich halt die Wharfedales, und der Händler hätte mit den Jamos damals deutlich mehr Geld verdient.



Nein das Set ist im Budget liegt bei gut 600 Euro.



			
				Inreal schrieb:
			
		

> Warum passt den der RX-V471 nicht zu den Boxen? Zu wenig power?



Es ist in dem Set der RX-V371, und wenn man nicht sehr, sehr laut Musikhören möchte reicht der auch.

Ob die Jamos oder Wharfedales in beiden Fällen erhält man sehr viel für das Geld.


----------



## Per4mance (7. Januar 2012)

hab hier nen Infinity Primus HCS set für 299 das finde ich als einsteigerset ganz ok. dazu hab ich nen onkyo 508. bin sehr zufreien damit.


----------



## Xion4 (7. Januar 2012)

HAWX schrieb:


> Nein das Set ist im Budget liegt bei gut 600 Euro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann sind es dann aber auch nicht die S606 HCS


----------



## Low (7. Januar 2012)

Hey,
ich werde mir folgende Lautsprecher bald kaufen. 
Test Lautsprecher Surround - Wharfedale Crystal 3-Serie - sehr gut

Vielleicht auch für dich interessant.



EDIT:
Hier nochmal der Link direkt zum Shop: http://www.amazon.de/Wharfedale-Cry...=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1325958927&sr=1-1

EDIT2: 
Ich sehe jetzt erst das die schon vorher empfohlen wurden....Aber die Lautsprecher sind einfach genial


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2012)

Der RX-V371 hat halt ein paar weniger Anschlüsse, AFAIK auch kein USB (MP3) und für die Boxen nur bei den Front-Lautsprechern Dreh-Anschlüsse (die etwas hochwertiger ist als die normalen Steckanschlüsse) - für seinen Preis ist der 371 aber auch gut.

Man muss halt schauen, was man sparen kann oder will. Ich hab meinen 471 halt auch beim amazon-cybermonday für nur 229€ abgestaubt, und da wär es dumm gewesen, NICHT den 471er zu nehmen, nur weil man mit dem 371 20€ spart


----------



## Xion4 (8. Januar 2012)

PS: zum Receiver:

AVR-1312 Schwarz - - Saturn - Soo! Muss Technik


----------

